# Membership renewal



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

How much is 1 year renewal? It says £25 on the site, but £30 at checkout.Im confused
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its £25 plus £5 for postage :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah ok-how do i know when its up? and do i get forum discount?
cheers
jon


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

jon

if its your first year it is up as soon as you recieve 5 copies off absolutte (four copies per year if its not)

if you had renewed before christmas you would of got a discount but not now

hth

paul

ps i will be renewing soon aswell [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like we joined about the same time mate- just renewed it
cheers
jon


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

we did iirc we were sorting out our banners at the same time

paul


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

p5owt said:


> we did iirc we were sorting out our banners at the same time
> 
> paul


Yes!, thats right- how you doing?You were on Arena more iirc
cheers
jon


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Can anyone at ttoc confirm i have renewed membership,I can't find any confirmation
cheers
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

southTT said:


> Can anyone at ttoc confirm i have renewed membership,I can't find any confirmation
> cheers
> jon


We've certainly got your renewal order.

Just need to find time to get the cards printed off and you'll get your renewal stuff in the post.

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

southTT said:


> Can anyone at ttoc confirm i have renewed membership,I can't find any confirmation
> cheers
> jon


Yes renewed on 16/01 did you not get the email confirmation ?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for that guys,I'm not sure about the email-it may of got deleted when i cleaned out last.
cheers
jon


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Nem said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone at ttoc confirm i have renewed membership,I can't find any confirmation
> ...


Recieved today,cheers fella  
thanks
jon


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

I renewed some weeks ago now, understand should get renewal confirmation and new membership card via. the post.

Nothing so far! :? 
Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DeeBee said:


> I renewed some weeks ago now, understand should get renewal confirmation and new membership card via. the post.
> 
> Nothing so far! :?
> Thanks


PM me your email and street address ,I am sure your pack was sent out last Wednesday.


----------

